# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  New Sig

## peppy

Ok, I really hate my sig (yes i did make it and its errr... not so good) and I really need a new one. Preferably one with the words "are you dreaming" or just "peppy". I would also like it if there was a cat somewhere there too. I would like it (the sig) to have a dreamy look using more of the colour blue.

So yeah, if anyone is out there who could make me a sig, that would be great!  :smiley:

----------

